# 280Z Gas Gauge Trouble!!



## whis5555 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a 1976 280Z and the gas gauge does not work. The needle comes of the peg, and goes to empty but it does not show that is it. Even when the tank is full, the gauge is always on empty, when the car is off it goes down to the peg, so that proves the gauge is not at fault. I think the either the circuiltry that controls it does not work or the circuitry is not getting a signal from the sensor. 
What do you guys think and also where would this senser be found and where does the wire for it travel.

Thanks


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Fuel tank sending unit may be jammed on E. All that stuff is in the tank , and it's kinda a PITA to remove. 
If you pull out the carpet in the hatch area , you'll see where all the wires go for the sending unit.


----------



## whis5555 (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks man


----------

